# HD-Sender von Pro Sieben Sat 1 zu Ostern unverschlüsselt auf Astra 19,2° Ost



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

*HD-Sender von Pro Sieben Sat 1 zu Ostern unverschlüsselt auf Astra 19,2° Ost*

07.04.2014

Das ganze Oster-Wochenende über, vom 18. bis zum Morgen des 22. April, können Zuschauer die hochauflösenden Programme von Pro Sieben HD, Sat 1 HD, Kabel Eins HD, Sixx HD und Pro Sieben Maxx HD unverschlüsselt empfangen. Voraussetzung für den Empfang über Satellit ist ein HD-fähiges TV-Gerät mit entsprechendem Empfänger, teilte die SES-Tochter HD Plus am 7. April mit. Wer sein Fernsehsignal über Satellit empfängt und noch kein HD+ hat, muss einfach nur auf seinem HD-fähigen Fernseher oder Satelliten-Receiver die jeweiligen HD-Ableger der Wunschsender einschalten. Die Sender finden Zuschauer per Sendersuchlauf oder sie geben einfach die Empfangsparameter ein. Diese lauten für alle fünf Sender: Astra 19,2° Ost, Frequenz 11464 horizontal, Symbolrate 22.000, FEC 2/3 (DVB-S2 8PSK).


Quelle: infosat.de


----------

